# having difficulties in taming



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm back with a need for help regarding the taming of my sweet birdy Noodle!
After a few weeks, Noodle has become very accustomed to having my hand in her cage and stroking her chest.
However, I'm having difficulty in getting her to step up. She refuses to eat millet from my hand, so enticing her to step up with treats doesn't work. After a few seconds of me applying gentle pressure to her abdomen, she will scuttle away, then not let my hand near her again for a small while. 
Any tips are greatly appreciated 
-lena


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Instead of using millet, you can use some other food that she may like more to entice her to step on your hand/finger. In a first instance, you can present the palm of your hand and place the treat there for Noodle to eat. 
Instead of a food treat, you can try the same method with one of Noodle's favourite toys.
Keeping up with verbal communication during training, making use of praise words and using the tone of your voice to establish a connection and an inviting atmosphere when closely interacting with your budgie is equally important in the building of trust.

You will find all the detailed information on this matter by checking the stickies on this section of Talk Budgies.

Good luck!


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you! i will work on more verbal communication and try a different treat or toy 
- Lena


----------



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello, Here are a few ideas that might work: first try to get the keet to simply step on your hand. Get a pencil and press it gently to its breast repeating this several times each day. Next when your keet will step on the pencil without hesitation, start doing the same thing with your finger, slowly moving it around its cage. When it has trusted you more you may start trying to tame it outside its cage. It's best to create a good training area in a nice quiet room. Put towels on any sharp objects so if the keet try's to fly it won't hurt itself. You can also give it rewards such as oranges, spray millet, and other fruits. Hope this helped!:


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you for your reply! I'm currently working on getting Noodle to step-up onto a pencil, however it is taking a very long time :/
-lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are many stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum that have suggestions for working with your budgies.

Rather than having multiple threads/pots reiterating the same information, please refer to the stickies with taming questions.*


----------

